# Naturally Rot Resistant Woods, possibly for use in modelling.



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I posted this to another model builder's query about wood to use for extended outdoor use models. This article pares down a more in-depth report from the USDA Forestry Product Labs so you don't have to read that entire [excellent] study:

http://www.garden.org/articles/articles.php?q=show&id=977


----------

